# Pokemon.com



## magmavire (Jul 5, 2011)

So I was just wondering if anyone actually goes on Pokemon.com.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 5, 2011)

nope.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jul 5, 2011)

Not usually, no, but sometimes I play the games to pass some time.... The Sableye one is the one I like best~


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

No.


----------



## .... (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep. :D


----------



## Lili (Jul 5, 2011)

Sometimes.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait, does using the Dream World count?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 5, 2011)

I've never heard of it...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 5, 2011)

*raises hand frantically* Me.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 5, 2011)

I do, sometimes. I play the games a bit. (and I go on the dream world almost daily.)


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 5, 2011)

Occasionally. But not very often. And without owning Black or White, the Dream World is useless to me xD


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

I went once I think


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah, my computer doesn't like lots of flash.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 6, 2011)

What is this pokemon.com that you speak of?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 9, 2011)

I use the dream world sometimes, but that's about it.

I tried going there once on my itouch out of boredom, and my ipod just kinda crashed...


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

I used to check it almost every day, a long time ago, when they still had the Mailbag. Nowadays I almost never go on it, unless I'm going to the Dream World for some reason.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 9, 2011)

I remember really liking the mailbag when I was nine.

iirc, the guy who wrote for the mailbag was doing it in his spare time while he wasn't working at Burger King.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I remember really liking the mailbag when I was nine.


Yeah, that was about the time I liked it too. (I'm about the same age as you)


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Jul 10, 2011)

Quite occasionally when I was but a younger lad - at this point, however, the various fan sites are more suitable to my taste. As for the Dream World factor, I rarely do access that.


----------

